# WoW Herold | BLACK-LEGION (Beta)



## B3N (25. Januar 2005)

Wie einige vielleicht schon mitbekommen haben, arbeiten wir derzeit an einem Herold für World of Warcraft wie wir es damals bei VANEN mit Dark Age of Camelot gemacht haben. Leider stellt uns Blizzard nicht wie GOA die Daten per XML zur Verfügung weshalb wir hier etwas anders vorgehen.

Im Moment befindet sich der Herold im internen Betastadium, ihr könnt euch aber die Statistikseiten bereits anschauen. Zu erwähnen ist allerdings das die dort angegebenen Statistiken sich bisher nur auf die gelieferten Daten der Betatester beziehen und deshalb noch nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen, speziell die Fraktionsstatistiken!

Falls ihr Fragen, Vorschläge oder evt. Bugs findet würde ich mich über einen Hinweis freuen. Für spezielle Fragen schreibt mir bitte eine PM oder wendet euch hier im Forum an mich.

Weitere Informationen zum Herold und seiner Funktionsweise werden bald folgen!

»Zum Herold (Beta)«


----------



## Nyana (26. Januar 2005)

Super Arbeit soweit, Benni .. sieht schon ganz fein aus !!!


----------

